
Chinese Education Startup Puts Western Teachers on Notice - chibg10
https://www.wsj.com/articles/chinese-education-startup-puts-western-teachers-on-notice-11553160602
======
oldgun
The education startup is called VIPKid and I assume it's for kids. So why
would anyone teach about Tiananmen massacre to the kids?

That aside I believe the confrontation is mostly from how China and western
treat sensitive topics. Western educators would feel morally obliged to
present facts, while Chinese have a tradition to treat stability over
everything. With China asserting its increasing influence in the world we'll
probably see more clashes behind these two cultures.

I'm not saying which one is right or wrong, but both sides need to find a
solution to this cultural conflict.

